
The Fledge – How One Community Is Getting Creative with Pepo Conversations - rmason
https://medium.com/the-pepo-app/meet-the-fledge-how-one-community-is-getting-creative-with-pepo-conversations-142a201262cc
======
rmason
I volunteer for the local Code For America brigade that meets at the Fledge.
Any Lansing HN'ers come down any Wednesday at 7 pm and hack with us.

Jerry has created an amazing community of people and the amount of innovation
that I see on a weekly basis is incredible.

